# Hydroshield ripped, going through flash floods with CAI, how boned am I?



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

ok so, i have an injen cai with a hydroshield on it.
for the past 2 days or so there have been ungodly amounts of rain, like over the curb raging rivers on some streets amounts of rain.
i've been going through them with my cai because i haven't had time to change to sri mode, and when i encounter a river too deep it starts to suffocate my car and has stalled it a few times.
i thought it was all good, just too much water over the hydroshield for the engine to function, so i pulled over and waited a minute and restarted the engine.
well today i had time to convert the cai to sri, lo and behold the hydroshield had TWO INCH LONG RIPS AND THE FILTER WAS SATURATED!
i finished the conversion and started it up and it runs just fine like it normally does, just weaker because of the wet filter restricting the airflow.
so after 2 days or so and about 5 incidents of apparently oversaturating the filter, how screwed am i and my engine?
also, let this be a lesson to you kids: always check your equipment before you use it.

update: since my filter was dirty and now easily accessible i decided to clean it.
i also decided to play with the hydroshield.
i poured some water on it and it absorbed it and started going through it when saturated.
needless to say i am quite upset, but im going to buy it from a reputable source next time (amazon) because i apparently got ripped off buy the original seller (ebay).
negative feedback incoming!


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

If it's running fine I'd say you got lucky and probably don't have anything to worry about. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i sure hope so. well see tomorrow after it has time to dry i guess.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Make sure when cleaning the hydroshield you apply Scotchgard to repel the water.
  Scotchgard


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Verify first with the seller that what he sold you was in fact something other than the hydro shield. I'm not sure how much it's actually supposed to "repel" water. Does Injen advertise that it does? I would check that first before ruining someone's Ebay rating.


----------

